# Easy scramble



## Maki518 (Nov 7, 2022)

SCRAMBLE: B2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 R' F U F2 R2 B D F R2 U' B'

z2 R' F R D'
L' U L U' R U' R' U R U' R' L U' L'
y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
y R U' R' U R U' R'
y U' R U' R' y L' U L U' L' U L U2 L' U L
OLL 47
PLL Jb

Good luck


----------



## Maki518 (Nov 7, 2022)

B2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 R' F U F2 R2 B D F R2 U' B'


----------

